# Aberdeen warm water discharge



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

Has anyone been out there lately or know if the fish (whites/hybrids) are hitting well??

Its over an hour drive for me so I guess i could use a little heads up if anyone knows anything??

Thanks in advance


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

planning on going on the 22 nd. or 23rd. do u know how much further greenup is from hot water discharge?


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

no, im sorry i dont.....


----------



## peewee (Feb 13, 2006)

there not there yet stoped there on the 8 nothing but a few skips


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I'd wait till the water gets good and cold to hit the WWD, I'd think the fish will be much farther out in the mix of hot and cool water til the water's colder.
As for Greenup, BC, it's another hour, hour and half if you stay on 52.
I'd cross the Ohio river at Aberdeen and get on the AA highway, it ends at Greenup, just cross over OR again into Ohio and make a left.
LMJ


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

Where and what is this Aberdeen spot? I'm assuming a power plant. How do you get there and can you fish it from the bank?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

the fish wont be there in great numbers until the water drops into the low 40's, there is no nutrients coming down the creek, therefore the only reason fish move into the hot water is to eat the shad that must stay in the warmer water or else die. that is also why you see the line of jumping shad at the temp line in the middle of the river(the foam line) the only place they can get any food is the mixing zone. i wont waste the gas until the water is below 43, and the river at maysville ky. is below 34ft, i like the water at 41 and guage 33.6. until then i personally think its just not worth the trip. 
trophy hunter, it is the largest warm water discharge on the ohio river, there is bank fishing, it will be crowded though. its at the mouth of little 3 mile creek just upstream from maysville on the ohio side, there is an access off of 52 between aberdeen and manchester
please release the hybrids there, they are vaulnerable and i get sick of seeing a bunch of fools leaving with 20-30 fish, legal but still in my opinion wrong. plus after seeing how much crap is in thier system ill eat a buffalo out of the big o before a large hybrid


----------



## alsept1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Me and a buddie of mine fished there in late November and caught a nice number of white bass one was about 4 pounds.


----------

